# Roleplay: Up the beanstalk!



## Jaredthefox92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Time for a remake of a classic English fairytale, but with a twist! This particular roleplay is based on the story Jack and the Beanstalk,only there are several giants to choose from to be the main antagonist, each with their own varied ways of doing things.

*Involved characters:*
.Ophelia the giantess (Choose her and there maybe an alternative ending where she 'wins'.)





.Aurelia the giantess (She's more evil, the bad witch giant who will try to eat your characters.)




.Malice the giant demoness: A giant demonette?




Mei Ling the giant(ess) panda: The closest person that I will allow for a "good" giantess, although she won't take kindly to 'pests' in her home, especially thieving kinds.  






*Rules:*
1.The setting may change due to which giant is chosen. It can vary from a normal fairytale fantasy, to a grimdark fantasy, to even a modern day fantasy (for instance Ophelia would live in a gigantic middle class home and wear her normal 1980's inspired attire.)

2.The roleplay will start with your character climbing up the beanstalk (to make it faster and not have to worry about just how they acquired the beans.) 

3.Standard roleplaying rules apply.

4.You have to make it where your characters are the 'jacks'.

5.*Adult roleplayers only.* (Some of these scenarios may get mature, so I would like adult characters and adult roleplayers.) 

*Scenarios by character:*

Ophelia: Your character travels up the beanstalk, then they're confronted by her kids or her. She is very intelligent and this may lead to Tom and Jerry antics, (note: Her scenario may end up with her winning and her taking your character to her bedroom to sleep with.)

Aurelia: She's an evil witch giantess, so this will feel akin to a story about an evil witch, only she's giant in this story and thus she may try to eat your character or use her magic to do something to them.

Malice: While she's a demon, she's probably the most calm of the choices. She probably would chase around your character for fun and out of boredom.

Mei Ling: Mei Ling doesn't like critters and pests into her home. So she would act like any woman dealing with a mouse in their abode.


----------

